# pilote dongle wifi inventel UR054g



## bertrand18 (6 Octobre 2008)

boujours a tous, j'espère que vous pourez m'aider dans ma recherche;

je cherche le pilote du dongle inventel UR054g pour mac intel car je n'arrive pas a mettre la main dessus, il semble que les pilot mac que j'ai trouvé ne fonctionne pas pour les mac intel.
je m'en remet donc a vous qui en savez surement plus que moi.
(ps: j'ai un macbook intel core 2 duo 2,2GHz 1Go de memoire vive)

merci d'avance.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (6 Octobre 2008)

Salut, 

J'ai fait quelques recherches (pas du tout exhautstives) avec Google, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

Mais ceci pourrait peut-être t'aider:

ftp://ftp.unex.com.tw/Drivers/


----------



## BS0D (6 Octobre 2008)

je sais pas si c'est ça que tu cherches... 

http://www.dsfc.net/dotclear/index.php/driver-wi-fi-wanadoo-livebox-inventel-ur054g-r01


honnetement je n'ai pas testé ... mais tu peux pousser la recherche google un peu, ce n'est pas difficile: 

voir là -->  http://forums.macg.co/le-bar-macg/tutoriel-rechercher-sur-google-230679.html

 Exemple: http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=intitle:"driver"+++"UR054g"&meta=&aq=f&oq=

bon courage


----------

